# Ford Transit Running Problems



## wandering photographer (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi all,

Hoping some knowledgeable folk could point me in the right direction. I have a 1999 LWB ford transit diesel self build camper. Its recently had a second engine fitted and has been running brilliantly. The last few hundred miles there has been a distinct lack of power, especially when going uphill after a junction or roundabout. 

I am constantly on the move and so have no local trusted garage to fall on. I let a garage have a look yesterday and he had a play with the accelerator which did give it a little more lift but it is still noticeably slower than its previous state.

I have noticed a leak on the fuel pump which I showed the mechanic and it looks like its coming from a dark weird triangular shaped bolt which is just off centre left in the picture. Could anyone advise what this bolt does, is it safe to play with and what tool I would need to tighten it? Also would a leaking pump affect vehicle performance noticeably?

Thanks in advance for your time. I have very little mechanical knowledge so all replies appreciated

Chris


----------



## Smaug (Jul 27, 2012)

I can't answer your question, sadly, but I can pose a few more!

Is the engine turbo charged? Loss of turbo output would make a significant difference to mid-revs acceleration like you describe.


----------



## wandering photographer (Jul 27, 2012)

This is non turbo

But thanks for the response........


----------



## baldybloke (Jul 27, 2012)

I am led to believe that the transit does have an issue with turbo hoses, they deteriorate, and either seperate internally, or become pourous, try checking all your air pipes, low fuel pressure could also give similar symptoms, generally with poor starting as well


----------



## baldybloke (Jul 27, 2012)

Also try changing your fuel filter, not difficult, nor expensive, but would do no harm......


----------



## wandering photographer (Jul 27, 2012)

Cheers baldybloke,

I will have a look into that........


----------



## landydriver (Jul 27, 2012)

.


----------



## baldybloke (Jul 27, 2012)

good words from landy driver


----------



## gid7 (Jul 27, 2012)

Try posting on the transit forum, you might get some good advice:Welcome to the Ford Transit Forum! | Ford Transit Forum


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Jul 27, 2012)

*transit*

hi
try the ford transit.org site and ask the question on there they are very helpful, im a member but mine is the later models a 2004 fwd so im not much help, but as someone has said the main things that stop diesels working are blocked air filter, blocked fuel filter injector problems or pump, if you have good compression and good fuel supply with the right amount of air it should work as a very simple explanation.

good luck i hope its nothing to serious.

tranivanman


----------



## brewkit (Jul 27, 2012)

i cured my ldv with tranny banana engine, it would run rough and slow one day be fine the next, by changing the leak off pipes and switching the return hose from the rear to the front. they degrade and let air in. as suggested try filter change, and join the tranny forum.


----------

